# Taming a shy cockatiel and training problems



## Karimon96 (Nov 4, 2017)

Hello everyone! I hope you're having a great time!

I have two cockatiels (I'm new at owning cockatiels); *Dhalia*, an 8-month female and *Dio* a 4-month male. I'm having issues with both of them.

First, Dhalia: I purchase her a few weeks ago, ever since I saw her in the store she seemed to be very quiet in compare to the others. She isn’t sick so I guess it’s her personality. It really doesn’t bother me at all. I’ve began the taming process by giving her some space, then I talked to her and she seemed to enjoyed it. She would fluff off her beak feathers and pay attention to me, but every time I try to put my hand outside the cage she will immediately get into an attack position and then get away. I’ve tried offering treats but it’s the same result. I’ve been really patient with her, I figure since she’s a very uncommon mutation to see where I live, the vendor probably handled her a lot to show to the customers. So I propose to be more patient with her, but so far I haven’t got any progress. Even when I open the door cage to change her water and food, she would get in attack position, scream and then get away. I’m lost at this point; I don’t know what to do. She has toys but she pretty much ignores those. The confusing part is when I whistle she chirps back and when I talk to her, she looks like she enjoys it. She probably doesn’t like being handle, but how can I get her to at least tolerate my hands or get her to step up? I hate seeing her all day in that cage doing nothing.

Now, Dio: He’s very lovely and attached to me. He’s a pretty young bird so I’m beginning to train him. The thing is: He doesn’t want to learn. Like all bird trainings, I’ve been using the positive reinforcement technique but he either gets distracted or just go for the treat. When he gets bored or tired of it he flies away and do something else. I find he like to chew on things (A LOT), so I always make sure he has plenty of toys and even though he enjoys his toys it’s impossible to get him to train. I don’t know if the age it’s a factor here or maybe he’s a special bird. If you’re wondering where did I started my training, we starting with the “step up”. That was kinda successful, but he won’t step up until my hand touches his feet or chest. He’s also a very quiet bird, he barely chirps and he doesn’t try to learn songs. I talk to him a lot and I whistle and sing to him a lot, but nothing seems to work.

I love my teils a lot and I’m very attach to them. I don’t want to give up on them and just keep them as display birds. I want them to be happy birds.

I’m sorry for the long post. I felt the need to be explicit so maybe you guys will know what I’m doing wrong or what’s going on with my tiels. I appreciate everyone’s answers and advices.

Have a good day c:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!

First, male birds don't usually (although there are always exceptions) start singing and such until they start going through puberty. Until then they can be pretty quiet. As for the girl, girl tiels are much quieter than boys which is why some people prefer them.

As for training, don't assume that the breeder handled her. Obviously she has a fear of hands, so you need to slow down. You are pushing too hard too fast and it's going to make her distrust you. Start off slowly, sitting next to her and talking to her. Place your hand in the cage and leave it there, not moving it. She has to get used to being around hands. My favorite stickies on taming are found here:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

As for the boy, tiels have a short attention span. You can't spend hours training them, they usually only last ten to fifteen minutes at a time. You have to be consistent in rewarding them. For the step up, how else would you want him to step up? Your finger has to be close to him so he can get up on it, it sounds like he's doing it correctly. What other things do you want to teach him? It sounds like he's pretty bonded to you and likes to spend time with you, so are you wanting to teach him tricks? Keep whistling to him, if he is truly a male he will pick up on it eventually.


----------



## Karimon96 (Nov 4, 2017)

roxy culver said:


> Welcome to the forum!!
> 
> First, male birds don't usually (although there are always exceptions) start singing and such until they start going through puberty. Until then they can be pretty quiet. As for the girl, girl tiels are much quieter than boys which is why some people prefer them.
> 
> ...


Hello! Thank you for your answer 

Well, I guess I did assume somethings and definitely there were things I didn't know. Hopefully this would help me training and bonding with my tiels!

As for Dhalia, I assumed the vendor handled a lot since the first time I visited the store she offered me to show me the bird which I replied that it wasn't necessary (I believe Dhalia is an albino). But it’s nice to know females are more quiet. I thought it was her personality since my mom has three tiels, 2 females 1 males and both females are very playful and quite active. But I love Dhalia the way she is. Also, I definitely didn’t put my hand inside the cage (except for changing the water and food dishes) or move it outside the cage and I do exactly what you told me to do. I talk to her and put my had outside of the cage still. It seems it’s all a matter of patient which I have lots. I’ll be taking things more slowly with her, moving at her own speed and responses. Thanks a lot for the links.

As for Dio, flight training and harness training would be enough. I’ll keep trying with him keeping in mind what you said.

Thanks a lot for your answer, it was really helpful! Have a nice day!


----------

